# Koch Chemie Pol/Green Star



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

What dilution rates do you all use for these two for interior/exterior and other things.
Tried Pol Star at 10:1 on a soft rug here, and felt it was a bit strong, I'm guessing a car interior will be fine unless it's suede or alcantra.

Anything I should watch for with Green Star, anything it can interact with?


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

I use greenstar at 1:10 when my car is heavily soiled in the winter then at 1:15 for light dirt at other times. Spray on and leave for 5 minutes before pressure washing off :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I use it 1:15 or 1:20 to clean the car. 1:30 in summer time.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Is greenstar wax safe? Does anyone know 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Rian said:


> Is greenstar wax safe? Does anyone know


https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5251025&postcount=10

Wanner69 said: "I've been speaking with Koch chemie and they said anything above 1:6 should be lsp safe. Bare in mind though many waxes and sealants vary. I'll be trying 1:15 next also "


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Rian said:


> Is greenstar wax safe? Does anyone know
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


I havent used it, the one thing that stopped me buying it was the fact it contains salt. up to as much as 10%.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

cheekymonkey said:


> I havent used it, the one thing that stopped me buying it was the fact it contains salt. up to as much as 10%.


Thats defiantly swayed my decision also, sounds like people might as well be using washing up soap


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rian said:


> Thats defiantly swayed my decision also, sounds like people might as well be using washing up soap


I've been using it for months now at 1:10 ratio and no problem what so ever.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've been using it for months now at 1:10 ratio and no problem what so ever.


You could probaly use dish soap for months with no problem either, but correct me if im wrong but the big fuss about not using dish soap is due to the corrosive salts, Greenstar is no different,

Infact Greenstar is more corrosive than fairy washing up liquid :lol:

So you would use greenstar the more corrosive chemical but not washing up liquid please please please enplane as your logic is ****ed

Fairy liquid msds https://www.martinservices.ie/media/wysiwyg/MU.332685.pdf

Greenstar MSDS https://sichdatonline.chemical-check.de/Dokumente/939/Green_Star_96_29999_0015_EN.pdf

Take a look at section 9 on both

Just to add the trisodium nitrilotriacetate in Greenstar has been linked to being carcinogenic and causing cancer, not sure what the relation is but I know washing up liquid wont give you cancer


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've been using it for months now at 1:10 ratio and no problem what so ever.


Me too as long as you dilute it right I have had no loss in my LSP protection it's a superb product:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

stonejedi said:


> Me too as long as you dilute it right I have had no loss in my LSP protection it's a superb product:thumb:.SJ.


Would you use washing up liquid that is tecnicaly safer ?


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> I havent used it, the one thing that stopped me buying it was the fact it contains salt. up to as much as 10%.


Interesting, that explains the marks on my car when I used some GS mixed with BH snow foam. It looked like water spots but close up the spots were white in colour


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

stonejedi said:


> Me too as long as you dilute it right I have had no loss in my LSP protection it's a superb product:thumb:.SJ.


its not just your lsp you have to worry about SJ, Its also your bodywork, mainly that you cant see, where ever water can get the salt will also, inner wings inside sills to name a couple. it will just sit there and rot your car from the inside. salt is one of the best producers of rust. by time you realise its to late.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

problem is, i've examined today several MSDS of snowfoams - they all have salts stated..


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

greymda said:


> problem is, i've examined today several MSDS of snowfoams - they all have salts stated..


there are plenty that dont, imo these are the ones to go for. Salt is great for cleaning but not so great for your car.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

cheekymonkey said:


> its not just your lsp you have to worry about SJ, Its also your bodywork, mainly that you cant see, where ever water can get the salt will also, inner wings inside sills to name a couple. it will just sit there and rot your car from the inside. salt is one of the best producers of rust. by time you realise its to late.


I first purchased GS around 3+ years ago and have been using it ever since,i am very meticulous with my application and very very thorough with my rinsing off of the product I have had no indication of rust on my cars so talking from my own experience its a quality product that works exactly how I need it to work....But thanks for your concern mate:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Rian said:


> Would you use washing up liquid that is tecnicaly safer ?


Yes mate and I have before Lol.SJ.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

greymda said:


> problem is, i've examined today several MSDS of snowfoams - they all have salts stated..


My snow foam KKD blizard has salts but in its unconcentrated form its only got a PH of 6.5-7.5 so the salts are not alkalye,

If you look at greenstar its concentrated form has a PH of around 12 :doublesho

Im mean on Koch Chemie's website they state for greenstar "Optimally suited as well for biological service water treatment plants."

Its used in water treatment plants for flip sake, not something im putting on my car 
http://www.koch-chemie.de/en/Carwash/Pretreatment_and_rim_cleaning/#Green Star


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Rian I hear what you are trying to say but....if you dilute GS properly it’s safe to use you just have to be sensible in your application.SJ.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

If it can be used in water treatment plants, it’s not going to poison anyone. 
For me GS is the single best detailing product. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Rian said:


> My snow foam KKD blizard has salts but in its unconcentrated form its only got a PH of 6.5-7.5 so the salts are not alkalye,
> 
> If you look at greenstar its concentrated form has a PH of around 12 :doublesho
> 
> ...


When it comes to salt, the ph has nothing to do with it. Its down to how much salt is in the product. Take a glass of purified water, it will be neutral. now add the same amount of salt it will still be neutral, but will strip an lsp.
ph can be miss leading.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Radish293 said:


> If it can be used in water treatment plants, it's not going to poison anyone.
> For me GS is the single best detailing product.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


what is it actually use for in water treatment plants?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Radish293 said:


> If it can be used in water treatment plants, it's not going to poison anyone.
> For me GS is the single best detailing product.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





cheekymonkey said:


> what is it actually use for in water treatment plants?


"Optimally suited as well for biological service water treatment plants."

I think Radish has taken the above quote from KC website and (wrongly) assumed they are referring to drinking water treatment plants, where as in fact they are referring to biological wastewater treatment plants ("service water").

Certainly not safe to drink 

That said (and before anyone reminds me that pH is not the bee all and end all) the pH on the MSDS is 9.5 neat, it does appear to be milder than a lot of TFRs.

EDIT - Scrub the pH comment, I was looking at GSb (Green Star BMP) MSDS not GS (Green Star) - GS pH neat is 12.5


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

It’s too salty to drink .......lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Radish293 said:


> It's too salty to drink .......lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So you've tried then? :lol:


----------

